# Big sharks



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

My friend snapped this photo yesterday when leaving the TX City Dike. The largest is a 14 ft. hammerhead. The other two that are hanging are tiger sharks over 10 ft. Bull sharks are lying on the ground and then the sting also hanging next to the hammerhead.

Does anyone know the story about these big boys? I'd love to read about it!


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh, I always enjoy seeing those huge sharks for the Tackle Time tournament. I remember one year there was a giant stringray hanging up there.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is truly a monster Greater Hammerhead.
I bet he faught like a train.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Gotta be for the Tackle Time tournament they have every year. used to go down and check it out when I was a kid living in TC. Saw a tiger shark that a guy named Higginbotham I think (I was pretty young) caught that went something like 714#, they weighed on a truck at one of the plants.
Rick


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

*Kenneth Higginbotham*

My dad used to (and still does) fish with Ken Higginbotham from time to time. They have some unbelievable stories of overnight trips for big sharks. They also have some pictures of truly epic stringers of trout and reds from the late 50s and early 60s that will make your eyes bug out, and claim to have "discovered" the fishing of the ship channel flats off the TC dike. There used to be a stringer picture from one of the trips to the channel flats on the NASA "Things to do in Texas" board back when NASA was new.

I think Ken won big shark a couple of times at Tackle Time and at one time had the B&C Atypical Elk record shot in Alaska. Great fisherman, hunter and better guy.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Good grief!!! Anyone want to go swimming? That had to be interesting watching someone catch that hammerhead!!!


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

That's one hell of a waste of meat. Someone needs to show he's a big man by hanging up some dead sharks that are going to waste. Great for the resource.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Agreed


Tunakilla said:


> That's one hell of a waste of meat. Someone needs to show he's a big man by hanging up some dead sharks that are going to waste. Great for the resource.


----------



## beachP (Feb 5, 2005)

*it is a waste*

your right I do not see why u need to kill a great animal like that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tunakilla said:


> That's one hell of a waste of meat. Someone needs to show he's a big man by hanging up some dead sharks that are going to waste. Great for the resource.


 Here we go again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you don't like it don't look at it


----------



## Bayhouse (Jun 27, 2005)

A fourteen foot hammerhead has had a hell of a life, and frankly I don't see anything wrong with taking it. As seen fromt the pictures on this board, there is no shortage of sharks running around right now. I don't advocate going out and killing all the sharks, but no need to C&R everything. 

Besides, for all you know when the shark was brought in it could have died from the fight. If you choose to throw sharks back, thats a good choice, same as if you keep one. If I caught a shark that big, I would bring it in. If i was fishing with you and you caught it and said you wanted to throw it back, i would help you cut the line. Do what you want to do and don't try to make others do what you want them to do when uneccesary.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I was not trying to spark a discussion on fisherman ethics. I only wanted to hear if anyone knew the story behind the catch.


----------



## Dane (Aug 1, 2004)

Way it's worded in the article he caught both the hammerhead and the bull in the same day? ..


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I think they were all caught yesterday by someone.................don't know who though.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Booooooooo!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Not taking sides...*

But I heard a guy on the radio today talking about sharks. He said it was illegal to keep sharks! That's the first time I have heard that. Can anyone verify it?
To the hater's.....what if the guy that caught them is going to donate the meat to charity or something.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

I believe that the limit on sharks is one per day and with a minimum length of 24". That hammerhead would qualify even if you were measuring across his head.


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

It just sucks that those sharks have been rotting in the sun for God knows how long, none of them have been bled or even gutted. It is just a blatant waste of a resource that is in sharp decline. All for a picture so somebody can flex his muscles and win some cash. Don't put up a pic of that serious of a waste if you don't want some negative input.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

*Waste*

That poor sting ray!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Tunakilla said:


> All for a picture so somebody can flex his muscles and win some cash.


Well theres no muscles here, just a couple of sharks and a beached whale.......


----------



## danceswithsuckers (Jun 17, 2004)

Good rule of thumb. If you aren't going to eat it, don't keep it. pretty simple


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I do not mind the negative input Tuna, and you are right about the fact that those sharks are just rotting in the sun. I do find it unfortunate that you feel is necessary to keep getting on your soapbox to push your personal opinions. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I have to respect that. I think it is ironic that you have a picture of a three foot fish along with your name. Talk about flexing muscles???

I guess we will agree to disagree on this subject which is perfectly acceptable in this society. Thanks to those of you who seem to be like me and took the picture for what is was. I still wish I could read about the story of the catch.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Since most people do not see the problem with hanging a game fish. With no effort to harvest the meat. I will hang my next trophey trout for a few days so people can come out to look at it. Or my first tarpon, or a ling, maybe a bull red. I have no problem with anyone keeping any fish they want as long as it is legal. I do have a problem seeing hundreds of pounds of meat rotting in the sun.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Oh crud*

Allright Brady Bunch, now come over here and wipe the Dr.Pepper off my brand new flat screen monitor! lol That was funny dude. I remember as a kid we fished that tournament every year. As a kid I used to love seeing all the big sharks and rays. One year they had a shark, cant remember species, but it was like 1100 or 1200 lbs. It was almost a state record or something. Another year I saw the Stingray that at the time it was the new state record, it was like 212lbs or 221 something like that. The nay sayers say its a waste of meet, is a 14ft hammerhead eatible? I really have no opinion here as I try to live by the "to each his own" rule. I didnt realize this was a PETA board. Opinions have been what has degraded this board over the years to what it is now. Everyone has a comment about every fishing report here. The poster didnt have anything to do with the catching, killing, or hanging of this shark yet he is catching the grief. Hence the reason the fishing reports on this board are but a fraction of what they used to be. Cant we all just sing Kumbaya or something. Jeez.

Zac


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jolly Roger*

hang your trout and see how quick you can get a ticket. There is nothing illegal
about hanging these sharks. tackle Time has been around for 40 something years and this is nothing new. It has been through the mill with TP&W, NMFS and whoever else you might want to call. Gater


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

simple question, would you leave a monster buck hanging,without skining it? A old buck is not that good to eat, but yet it is done. If you are going to kill a monster fish, be prepared to take care of the meat. And YES, you can eat it. Can even sell the meat. No excuse to leave the whole fish hanging. I am about as far from PETA as a person can get. But could never leave any animal of any kind hanging in a tree, pier or scale. Just not in my nature. Nothing ment toward the poster of the pic. He only wanted the story. But should have knew this would get talked about. I ask of anyone of any other animal you can kill, and just leave hanging. Some may think a boar hog, but not around where I live.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

yes it is illegal. Both are game fish.


Page 27 of the TPW Outdoor Annual

"Watse of fish"

I don't get mad from these types of pics. Hell go kill whatever you want, everyone here should be a grown man. I just don't like ideal that these type of tourment's are OK. This is not something that will change in a year, or even ten. People hate sharks, and this will not change. But to waste those great fish is a crime.

Marlin and sail tourments have just in the last decade started becoming catch and release. In time shark tourments will be the last kill tourments left. People will have strong feelings both ways on the subject. I only state the obivious. It is a watse of meat.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ok*

I wasnt sure if it was eatible, thats all. I would hardly think what is happening here is illegal though. That tourney has been going on since before i was born and Ive seen fish hanging there my whole life. Now being as the fish are hanging on the side of one of the most well traveled roads in the galveston bay fishing community Id think somewhere in the last 40 years a game warden would have noticed. Like I said Im not bashing anyone here or saying its right or wrong. If you feel that strongly about it the tournament folks are easy to find. They are sitting at the base of the dike in portable trailers till after the fourth. If you feel its illegal or unethical Im sure they will listen to your complaints. Lets all just make sure we're not attacking the messenger here for someone else's actions.

Zac


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Zac! Finally someone understands!


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

Good post TJ. Yes I have a freshly gaffed fish in my pic, and yes that fish went on ice, and yes that fish was delicious and nothing but the carcass was wasted, even that went back to the crabs. This is the last I'm gonna say about this but those sharks were WASTED pure and simple. Absolutely wasted for a picture. Hang up 5 big blue marlin like that nowadays and you will get blasted for it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

OK dude, you must be right since it has been going on for so long. But if you left a five foot blacktip laying around and a gamewarden saw it. You would get a ticket. I guess I should keep my thoughts to myself. Then we can start hanging Tarpons again from piers, and kings again. Most consider them not good to eat. 

also I am not attacking the poster,I want to read the story also. Just the ideal that it is ok to leave any animal hanging without an effort to harvest the meat. Not the tournament or people fishing it. This should have been clear in all my post.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

In the eighties I used to hang out at the Tackle time tournament headquarters with my father in law who at the time was one of the officials. He was the extension marine biologist who did tests on the fish to verify freshness and also do fish identification kind of thing. He is retired now but he told me that TPWD frowned upon the display of fish/sharks. He also said that at that time the law allowed for you to bury the fish or dispose of it in an appropriate landfill if you were not going to eat it. I don't think there was a time limit to dispose it so maybe that was/is the loophole. This was in the eighties so it's been a while.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Yuck, who would want to eat a shark that big? I like to see catch and release and taking care of the resourse, but for some reason this doesn't bother me. At least I won't see him on the second bar this summer.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Just The Facts ...*

*June 26*

*Tackle Time brings in 500 entries

By Vince Stiglich Jr.
The Daily News 
Published June 26, 2005

Not only did day-one signups for the 43rd Texas City/La Marque Jaycees Tackle Time Tournament equal approximately 500 entries, but anglers wasted no time in submitting some quality fish.

Tournament director Charlie Chaney said prime weather conditions were a major factor in the number of entries, noting that he personally recorded in the neighborhood of 300 folks during the meet's first day of operation.

While tournament officials were involved in the signup process, inshore anglers were busily getting a jump on their offshore counterparts ...

No entries were submitted yet in the flounder, gar and stingray inshore events or any of the offshore categories.
*

*J**une 27*

*Tackle Time anglers reel in big sharks*

*By Vince Stiglich Jr.*
*The Daily News *
*Published June 27, 2005*

_*A surge of outstanding catches was recorded Sunday at the 43rd Texas City/La Marque Jaycees Tackle Time Tournament, and included in the mix were several large sharks.*_

_*Director Charlie Chaney said that using percentages of overall state records for shark resulted in vaulting Aaron May into first place with a 323 1/2-pound bull shark. May was also in second place with a hefty 690.5-pound tiger shark, and Timmy McClellan held third with a 529-pound hammerhead.*_

No entries reported for offshore on Saturday, 2 sharks reported for Aaron May on Sunday.

In Texas waters, it's 1 shark/person/day (possession limit 2) ... in Federal, 1 sharpnose/person, 1 bonnethead/person, all other sharks ... 1/vessel aggregate.

There are a lot of sharks prohibited from recreational fishing in Federal waters ... was surprised that a hammerhead (neither scalloped or greater) was on the list.

There's no statement about when the sharks were actually caught or whether they were in Texas or Federal waters ...


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

deke said:


> Yuck, who would want to eat a shark that big? I like to see catch and release and taking care of the resourse, but for some reason this doesn't bother me. At least I won't see him on the second bar this summer.


I agree!! 
I don't ever keep any sharks to eat and throw all of them back. Grant it they were smaller that 4 foot, but in no way can something that huge be good to eat at all. 
I don't know anything about that tournament ya'll are talking about, but if this was the tournament how is he suppose to win by releasing it? Just curious.......

I know one thing.......my wife was glad to see them dead. Especially all the shark attacks happening as of late.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am with Jolly and Tunakilla. There is nothing different between this and hanging a trophy buck for pics then trashing it. The hunting community would come down on you hard for doing such a thing (not to mention the law). Its amazing us as anglers cant seem to agree that it is wrong when it comes to sharks.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Now an opinion ...*

Any fisherman is entitled to keep any fish/shark/ray they legally catch if they want. If the catch is wasted, that's illegal (for a sport fish) and immoral for anything else. Natural resources belong to all of us ... and our children ... if we don't manage and protect it, who will?


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Turbow said:


> I am with Jolly and Tunakilla. There is nothing different between this and hanging a trophy buck for pics then trashing it. The hunting community would come down on you hard for doing such a thing (not to mention the law). Its amazing us as anglers cant seem to agree that it is wrong when it comes to sharks.


I agree with you also. But the only thing to do is to get rid of these types of tournaments. You know that won't happen though.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Pelican for providing the facts about the tournament.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

And sometimes the sharks win, their most recent trophy is a little girl's leg. Oh, wait, nevermind, that was their dinner..

-lb


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*shark*

Ahhhhhhhhh, sometimes I just wish I could have kept my mouth shut. Im out.

Zac


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> And sometimes the sharks win, their most recent trophy is a little girl's leg. Oh, wait, nevermind, that was their dinner..
> 
> -lb


A very terrible tragedy, and my heart goes out for the family. Also for the boy today.

I do not see the relation between the attacks, and a huge shark wasting away in the sun. Does the attacks in your mind give you reason to go out and kill huge fish and let the rot in the sun.

With this thinking do we go out a kill all the dogs next, they kill many kids in the US each year. Way more then sharks. Please explain your reason for bringing up this terrible event in a discussion about the waste of a game fish. I am curious. No one ever said they were not dangerous.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

My point was what the shark took, he used. I can't imagine that shark having any food value after a day in the sun, if he had any to begin with...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> My point was what the shark took, he used. I can't imagine that shark having any food value after a day in the sun, if he had any to begin with...


 That is the problem. 
You can not imagine it having any food value, and for one reason or another no one has told you anything different. When someone does tell you different , then they must be wrong. So killing it and hanging it up to rott in the sun is OK?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

No, it's not. IMO I think it's a huge waste. In reality, it makes me sick to think about it. I'm not a big C&R person myself, I have fish in my freezer, I eat fish that I have caught at least once a week, I even like shark, but I call it senseless to kill sharks like that and hang them up to waste.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

then we agree, it is a waste. 

A large fish market that we get bait for shark fishing sells fish that most in the US would turn a nose to. I can get jack fish, blue runners, bonitias and rays, hard heads, sand ells, and many other that just surprise me each time I go. They would love to have that big ray that is hanging. And they have alot of shark for sell, steaks from all different sizes of sharks. Maybe not a 14', but I have seen some from very large sharks. Just because the thought of eating a fish may make you sick. Others may find it to be very good.

And for any who have had fish head soup, you know it can be made from any fish.

On second thought I would like to have the ray, could cut a few steaks from him and still have alot of shark bait.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Its not the thought of eating it, its the though of it wasting, if in fact that is what happened. I saw the sharks coming down the dike on a boatless trailer around 11:30:ish. They were still hung up at 7:30:ish. Eating those fish after they have been out there all day in the sun may make you sick to more than your stomach..


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Tunakilla said:


> That's one hell of a waste of meat. Someone needs to show he's a big man by hanging up some dead sharks that are going to waste. Great for the resource.


You can argue about whether or not killing these fish is appropriate or not, but come on, the wasted meat thing is a bit of a stretch. That thing is so full of mercury that if you ate it under any circumstances, you would have a third ear growing out of you forehead by nightfall.

These are legal fish and people much more qualified than you or me have determined that one per boat per day is an acceptable harvest level. Maybe you think you are wiser than the biologists and fisheries managers who made that determination, but personally my ego isn't quite that big.

If this isn't a legal or a resource management issue, it must be a personal value issue. I certainly respect the right of anyone to their personal values and do not think I have the right to try to force mine on them. It takes someone with a self centered, egotistical mindset to think their personal value system makes them somehow superior to those who disagree with them.

As I have stated before on these threads where people get blasted for keeping legal fish: it is not what most of the critics say, it is the way they say it. Go back and read your post. It is the condescending, holier than thou, I am wiser than you attitude that offends others. Some on this board manage to communicate their beliefs without doing that.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Well said Farmer Jim!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Farmer Jim said:


> You can argue about whether or not killing these fish is appropriate or not, but come on, the wasted meat thing is a bit of a stretch. That thing is so full of mercury that if you ate it under any circumstances, you would have a third ear growing out of you forehead by nightfall.
> 
> These are legal fish and people much more qualified than you or me have determined that one per boat per day is an acceptable harvest level. Maybe you think you are wiser than the biologists and fisheries managers who made that determination, but personally my ego isn't quite that big.
> 
> ...


 I agree with this all the way.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

Uh...Guys? The whole point of the guy posting the picture in the first place was to say, "WoW! Look at the size of these sharks!" I think that we ought to respect that not whether it is someones right to kill or not to kill. While I agree with many things that have been said I also feel that the original point of the post got lost in the politics of fish conservation and environment philosophy. So just go "Dang!" and wish that you could have caught the fish and then go to the general discussion board for a thread on "The Politics of Fishing" since that is where we comment on those things and not the reports page.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mr Farmer Jim I have a question. This is an honest question because I do not know. And I believe you have much more knowledge about this then me. 

Do mako's have a same mercury content then the hammer, or the bull sharks.
If so because of their diet?


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe those sharks were gay and we could consider this a hate crime!

What do you think?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hadn't thought of that..
So even if those poor helpless, heterosexually challenged sharks had been left in the water, they wouldn't reproduce anyway..


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Absolutely lordbater!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Man, those are impressive sharks, I would wet myself if I caught something like that and got to see it next to my boat...did they say that one was a texas record? Thanks for posting those pics. I would have loved to see those in person. If someone finds out more details on the catching story I would love to hear them.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Its still a waste, that big momma hammer wont be making anymore babies.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Did someone say there was another shark attack besides the 14 year old girl in Fla.?


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, here is a link about the other shark attack in FL.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050627/ap_on_re_us/shark_attack


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Mr Farmer Jim I have a question. This is an honest question because I do not know. And I believe you have much more knowledge about this then me.
> 
> Do mako's have a same mercury content then the hammer, or the bull sharks.
> If so because of their diet?


Don't profess any great knowledge about the subject. However, the following is from the FDA's web site.

_Nearly all fish contain trace amounts of methylmercury, which are not harmful to humans. However, long-lived, larger fish that feed on other fish accumulate the highest levels of methylmercury and pose the greatest risk to people who eat them regularly. Swordfish, Shark, Tilefish, and King mackerel have the highest levels of mercury._

Again, I don't claim any expertise in the matter, but those sharks in that picture are about as "long-lived and larger" as any I expect to see. If there are advisories concerning consumption of 30 lb Kings, I would personally be a little concerned about eating a 500 lb or 700 lb shark. Actually I've never heard of anyone trying to eat those sized ones anyway. Even the Japaneese commercial boats just cut off the fins and pitch the carcasses. 

I have no idea if a Mako's mercury level would be higher than, equal to, or lower than a Hammerhead's or a Tiger's. I do know I wouldn't eat any of them.

Personally, I would never keep a big shark, a tarpon or a billfish. I've seen so many of them (especially tarpon) hanging at fishing rodeos throughout south Louisiana that I just prefer not to kill any myself. However, that's a personal value of mine and, like I said, I sure don't think it makes me any better or any lesser than those who choose to keep one, as long as they follow the law. I'm curious, JR, do you feel differently?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ok, lets move on*

Now I have a question for all you shark guys. Speaking of the 14ft Hammer, which I would have had to change my britches after bringing up alongside the boat, how do you land a fish like that? Do you shoot, then bring it in the boat? Or do you just tie him up and drag his booty in? Ive held three and four foot blacktips and one thing I know, sharks are one hellaciously strong fish. So, what do you do with a 14footer? Capt. Quint? Not three barrells, she cant take down three barrells! lol

Zac


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey you PETA lovers look at this Hammerhead I caught last year. I cut the fins off and the jaws out, then released it alive. Cry about that...


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

I bet a game warden would love to have that post forwarded to him Cap. Confession and pic id to boot.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh no capsized, you didn't go there. 
Why in the hell would you torture the shark then let it go? To me that is just sick to watch him swim away with no fins. Something is definitely wrong with you. Do you cut of little deer fawn's legs and watch it try to walk away too?
I mean..........Good Lord!!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Haha*

Good job Capsized, you got two gut hooked already! lol Me thinks he was being sarcastic, I got it! lol

Zac

man, if it wasnt for the blue water I would have thought you caught that thing off Moody gardens! lol Sure looks like it in the background.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

********* said:


> Good job Capsized, you got two gut hooked already! lol Me thinks he was being sarcastic, I got it! lol
> 
> Zac
> 
> man, if it wasnt for the blue water I would have thought you caught that thing off Moody gardens! lol Sure looks like it in the background.


LOL!! I didn't even catch the part about cutting it's jaw out while it was still alive. I guess its the night shift getting to me.
By the way, what did you do with that shark?


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> Hey you PETA lovers look at this Hammerhead I caught last year. I cut the fins off and the jaws out, then released it alive. Cry about that...


.can't go o shiite and delete it now, lol


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

*Does any one even know what they are argueing for?*

Ok maybe I missed it some where in here but I did not see where the poster of this thread was attacked. I did how ever see some people post there opinions on it being a waste of meat. Im not sure what every one is getting in a tiff about over that subject.

I do on the other hand agree with JolleyRogers. I am a shark fisherman and hated seeing those great fish go to waste. I also believe it is against the law since they are classified as game fish. (I think TPW just over looks it due to it being a tourney though it doesn't make it right) I can tell you I have eaten Mako over 7' in length and it was excellent eating. I have also eaten Hammerhead and Bull shark and enjoyed both. Maybe not 14 footers but large sharks none the less. Shark meat does not get the coarse grainy taste like most other fish. I do not have any thing against some one who keeps a legal catch and I have even spoke up for some who have been attacked for it. I do however have something against the blagerant waste of a resource like this. It is a crying shame that these sharks were wasted like this. Why not weigh them then clean them and even donate the meat. I also don't think we would be having this discussion if those were 8 or 9 lbs trout. People would be calling TPW and there brothers and sister to riot about a limit of huge trout being hung out in the sun to rot just so people could see what they caught.

As for the mercury count in fish this size yeah it is high and is why you eat them in moderation. A nice shark steak once every other week will not hurt you any more then a plate of trout tuna or ling.

Just so Im clear I have no problem with the person who posted this. I do not have a problem with keeping a legal catch. I have no problem with eating sharks. I have no problem with people having there own opinions.

I do have a problem with killing something just so you can brag about it and because it was there just to let it rot.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, HHHEEEEE HAWWWWW as a donkey would say!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure they shot it first.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

how do the get that in the boat


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

how do the get that in the boat.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Like I said before the killing or keepeing of the fish does not bother me one bit. And every man has hs right to keep his limit of fish. By all means please do, and take your kids along. I never express any point of view against the killing of the fish. Only the fact that were hung up and rotting in the sun. I made sure and even said it a time or two in this thread that the killing or keeping of any game fish does not bother me. I love shark steaks, and I know they have mercury in them. As do all other fish. I also have ate steaks from some very large mako's, and will again every chance I get. Please do not get the ideal that I am against keeping a shark.

I feel the same as you Farmer Jim, and I consider this a debate. I am not pushing my views on anyone, and by no means am I better then anyone else.. Each man should keep fish, and enjoy his catch with his family. And I am not tring to be better then anyone else. Just staing an obvious point. No matter how you feel about sharks or fishing. This is a waste of fish. If nothing else make cat food out of them.

Finning boats do not keep the rest of the shark because it takes up to much room on the boat. That is the only reason you see them throughing back the finned shark alive.



Farmer Jim said:


> Don't profess any great knowledge about the subject. However, the following is from the FDA's web site.
> 
> _Nearly all fish contain trace amounts of methylmercury, which are not harmful to humans. However, long-lived, larger fish that feed on other fish accumulate the highest levels of methylmercury and pose the greatest risk to people who eat them regularly. Swordfish, Shark, Tilefish, and King mackerel have the highest levels of mercury._
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in the "What a waste" boat.. Serves no purpose..


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Made me sick to my stomach to see those great animals hanging there, rotting away. Great fish but poor sportsmanship on the part of the angler/tournament. Only way you will get it to stop is to make it a catch and release tourney where you get an approximate length, etc. If the billfish guys can do it, surely the shark fisherman can. I wonder if Aaron May caught both those fish in the same day and I wonder if he was more than 9 nm from shore? I wonder what his statement was to the tourney directors. Anyone know? Only way people will learn is through education and debate. I think this thread was good in that sense.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

BTW, one guy caught two sharks, a tiger and a bull, in the same day, so he was in violation of Federal Law (one large pelagic shark/per vessel/per day). All sharks in federal waters are part of the HMS (highly migratory species) which requires an HMS permit for the vessel. My guess is that most "monster" fishermen are unaware of this and do not possess a permit.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

*Let's keep crying*

That's all I ever hear on this board anyways! Whether it's hanging a shark to waste or a wheel barrel full of trout, there is always some crying and stinking up the site.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

chickenbone said:


> That's all I ever hear on this board anyways! Whether it's hanging a shark to waste or a wheel barrel full of trout, there is always some crying and stinking up the site.


 Sure, know why? because its sad.
It's also sad that you feel the need to chime in with nothing to add.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

There is always some one who wants to tell you how to fish and how to live! Who usually don't know much about either...


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

*Almost baited me,Lordbater*



lordbater said:


> Sure, know why? because its sad.
> It's also sad that you feel the need to chime in with nothing to add.


I have nothing to contribute. I just like to fish and see what's happening out on the water. This board use to be a good place for that.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

hmm, this horse won't seem to move, yet I've been kicking it for a while now...


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Like I said before the killing or keepeing of the fish does not bother me one bit. And every man has hs right to keep his limit of fish. By all means please do, and take your kids along. I never express any point of view against the killing of the fish. Only the fact that were hung up and rotting in the sun.


I think we're pretty much on the same page, JR, and I respect your opinion. I still don't totally agree with the "waste" concept because I don't think anyone really considers sharks that size to even be fare for Long John Silvers. I could be wrong though and there may be those who clean and eat them. At any rate, you have presented your position on the matter in a straightforward and civil manner without any name calling or insulting language and I respect that.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

chickenbone said:


> That's all I ever hear on this board anyways! Whether it's hanging a shark to waste or a wheel barrel full of trout, there is always some crying and stinking up the site.


This is the attitude I don't understand. If it weren't for people with conservation in mind you or your children might not have had the chance to catch a Red fish or a Snapper or several other species of fish in todays waters. If we don't stand up to protect our fisheries then who will? You think there would even be a TPW or a CCA if it weren't for fisherman who wanted to protect the sport they love.

This board was started by a guy who fights to protect our fisheries. Mont is always in the forefront of conservation. If it weren't for People pushing for the ban of LNG stations and addition of reef programs we wouldn't need this board.

I can see the reports now if it werent for fishing laws and conservation efforts.

(6/28 went out at 6am this morning to the N. Jetties was a great day on the water with the kids. We even managed to catch 4 Hardheads to 8" and a surprising croaker measuring in at 6 1/2". WOW!!!!! I will try to post pictures later today.)

Jezzz some of you people need to take a chill pill you act like some one said CPR every fish. The point was just being made that it was a waste. If you cant understand that maybe we can go empty your frig out on your front yard and show every one your 200 dollars worth of food going to waste. I bet you wouldn't be to happy with that.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

LRM, you are taking this discussion in the same direction. I am for conservation and I'll leave at that. We all try to do our part in helping, but this fishing report section is not the right venue. People come here to see and post fishing reports. There are other forums and organizations for these types of topics.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That sure is a big Hammerhead capsized. And that is in the bayou by moody gardens.
Its perfectly legal for him to keep his shark.
I'm not gonna whine about it.
Good Catch..............
I'm sure his comment was to fuel the fire, and it worked.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Actually there was no report on this just a Pic asking if anyone had a report. Fair enough on the Report section.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> just a couple of sharks *and* *a beached whale*.......


Pffffffffttttttttt

LMAO


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

***********

Back when I used to fish for big Sharks we used 18-20ft of main leader that was 3/16" stainless stranded cable with 2 - 6ft drops that was 1/8 cable with 16/0 hooks. The Sharks that we caught where shot with a 410 shotgun or 12 guage bang stick. We used baits that ranged from 15-25lbs usually large Jackfish. To bring a Shark that large in we would either drag it head first into the boat as far as we could get it and tie it off or if we where in the vacinity of a manned rig we would tow it to the rig and have the guys on the rig load it in the boat with a crane. Landing a Shark that size is very dangerous once you grab the leader. By the way, Tackle Time and the Hall of Fame are the only two tournaments left that target big Sharks that I'm aware of unless the Big, Bad, and Ugly event still takes place in Matagorda. Gater


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I prefer*

I prefer my stringy 14' HH served with onion on a tortilla with Pico.
I think that one is slow roasted. Kind of like road killed possum.
At least a buzzard will gut it for ya.

J, You ever try a little armadillo on the half shell.
Just pour some picante' and leave her for 8 hours in direct sunlight.
Serve when tender. Darned good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> J, You ever try a little armadillo on the half shell.
> Just pour some picante' and leave her for 8 hours in direct sunlight.
> Serve when tender. Darned good.


Yes, marinated in Lone Star beer.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*How old are you guys?*

Some of ya'll must of been born in the eighties and never seen dead fish hanging at a dock. Before there was "conservation" it was common place to see Blue Marlin, Kings or whatever hanging up with the tourist smileing in the fore ground. For petes sake, are ya'll going to ban and protest "JAWS" because they show dead sharks hanging up rotting in the sun. What did someone say about beating a dead horse! Lets drop it and just take it for what it is. A picture that some guy took of some "BIG" dead sharks. Wow, cool, or not cool, now move on


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Capt Kat said:


> Some of ya'll must of been born in the eighties and never seen dead fish hanging at a dock. Before there was "conservation" it was common place to see Blue Marlin, Kings or whatever hanging up with the tourist smileing in the fore ground. For petes sake, are ya'll going to ban and protest "JAWS" because they show dead sharks hanging up rotting in the sun. What did someone say about beating a dead horse! Lets drop it and just take it for what it is. A picture that some guy took of some "BIG" dead sharks. Wow, cool, or not cool, now move on


Obviously they enjoy talking about it. If you don't like it than don't read it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Perfect*

Couldn't have said it any better my self. If you don't like the pics of the dead shark then don't look at it!!!!!!!!!!
Let alone run the subject into the ground!!!!!



SEAHUNT186 said:


> Obviously they enjoy talking about it. If you don't like it than don't read it.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

OK lets take a poll. Who likes seeing HH hanging upside down? I will go first.


I like it!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Yeah, That's What I Say....*



Capt Kat said:


> Some of ya'll must of been born in the eighties and never seen dead fish hanging at a dock. Before there was "conservation" it was common place to see Blue Marlin, Kings or whatever hanging up with the tourist smileing in the fore ground. For petes sake, are ya'll going to ban and protest "JAWS" because they show dead sharks hanging up rotting in the sun. What did someone say about beating a dead horse! Lets drop it and just take it for what it is. A picture that some guy took of some "BIG" dead sharks. Wow, cool, or not cool, now move on


Back in my day we had Captain Kangaroo. We was raised up right. We didn't have this nerd Mr. Rogers of questionable "Orientation." Captain Kangaroo was a ruff and tuff rugged old coot. We trusted the Captain with every word he said. Yeah we knew he was gettin' it on with Mr. Bunny and all, but we minded our own business and didn't ask any questions....cause that's just the way things were. :slimer: CF? BTW, I Like It Too, Melon.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I am not questioning the pic. I question the rotting ones below and that is what TPW WILL be looking into. Sharks are a game fish, TX law holds them in the same level as a red drum. If you kill it you MAY NOT waste it. If you do then you are in violation of the law. I like the pic to but someone better pony up and eat the rotten one. If you want to flame to tournament and angler go to http:\\www.ogttx.org


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*There you go!!*

Come on guys keep this going.
Who shall we pick on tomorrow.

Divide and conquer.
Keep 5,
C&R, 
CPR,
No potlickers.
Black salties,
treble hooks vs J hooks vs circle hooks.
No wake zones,
no prop zones,
anchoring in channels.
closing of SLP,
Tournament fisherman,
Shallow runners on shorelines.
Snapper regs.
Oh, Fisherpeople, Sorry ladies.
And last but not least croaker soakers.
Pick one out and start a new thread.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The article is a little old, but it gets the point across. Their is a better way

TWELVE HUNDRED POUND MAKO SHARK CAPTURED DURING 15TH ANNUAL MONSTER SHARK TOURNAMENT; SHARK MEAT DONATED TO THE GREATER BOSTON FOOD BANK 
CAPTAIN CHRIS PETERS SETS NEW WORLD RECORD

BOSTON, MA July 24, 2001 - Over the weekend, 90 fishing boats participated in The Boston Big Game Fishing Club's15th Annual Monster Shark Tournament on Martha's Vineyard. Over 1500 sharks were caught during the two day tournament, most of which were released or tagged for marine biology research. The 40 sharks that were brought back to the dock yielded 5,004 pounds of shark meat which will be distributed through The Greater Boston Food Bank to meals programs for the hungry throughout eastern Massachusetts. The hearty, high-protein shark meat was processed on-site by marine biologists, then collected by The Greater Boston Food Bank and packed safely in ice before reaching its final destinations.

Captain Chris Peters of Oak Bluffs brought in the tournament's largest shark - a 1,221 pound Mako shark. "This is an amazing story, because Captain Peters had the tournament's smallest boat and after hours of hard work and determination, landed the biggest fish in the competition," said Steven James, president of the Boston Big Game Fishing Club. "At 5:00 p.m. on Saturday night he arrived back at Oak Bluffs with a damaged boat hull, lots of smashed fishing gear and a possible world record Mako. After donating his shark to The Greater Boston Food Bank, Captain Peters asked that he be given only the jaws as he watched his once in a lifetime trophy fish get reduced to table fair. Chris's generosity exemplifies the Club's philosophy and makes us all proud."


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

According to Mr. James the previous world record was set in 1988 for a 1,115 pound Mako caught near the Black River off Mauritius, which lies on the south-eastern coast of Africa. A crowd of nearly a thousand waited over two hours while heavy equipment was located to lift the enormous shark onto the dock. As the front-end loader slowly raised the fish from the water the crowd erupted at the sight of this incredible predator. The Mako shark was approximately 12 feet in length and significantly larger in girth than a fifty gallon drum. The scene resembled the Old Man and The Sea except in this case it was a young man with a big heart.

"Captain Peters' record-breaking catch is truly amazing," said Catherine D'Amato, CEO and president of The Greater Boston Food Bank. "Even more impressive is the fact that he donated all the meat from his catch to The Greater Boston Food Bank. The meat from his donation alone amounts to almost 4800 meal servings, which will help us immensely in feeding the hungry. We are extremely grateful to both Captain Peters and all of the Monster Shark Tournament fishermen who donated their catch to us. Thousands of hungry people throughout eastern Massachusetts will benefit from their good will."


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Obviously everyone that is whining and crying about some stupid sharks doesn't believe in the death penalty...get the **** out of Texas. Sharks are man eaters and if I had the chance to hang a murderer or rapist up by his **** and let everyone see him I would. Think about that poor Lousiana girls family that has to deal with the fact that they can never see their daughter again because she was murdered. To reply to the statement about dogs being viscious and nothing being done you must have the IQ of a rock because any person that pays attention to the news can see that dogs are "sentenced to death" everyday because they have maulled someone.

Hey, here is a little known fact brought to you by your friendly marine biologist. Mako and Blacktip sharks are the only species that *do not* relieve their bodily fluids through their skin. You know what that means? These sharks that you guys are eating such as bull sharks, hammerheads, tigers, etc. you aren't just eating the shark, you are drinking their urine also! Mmmm can we say YUMMY!!!

I'm OUT


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Arrrggghhhh!!!*



Fishin-Inc said:


> Come on guys keep this going.
> Who shall we pick on tomorrow.


I don't know. But let's chew 'em all up one bite at a time!! Serve 'em up on a boogey board!  CF?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Info*

Like I said in and earlier post, this subject has been around for years. Local animal lovers complaining about the same thing. It has been brought to the attention of the TP&W because one, I recieved so many calls concerning the issue myself and two because I was fishing for Sharks and Rays at the time in these tournaments and I wanted to make sure that we were doing nothing illegal. Too clarify one thing, its debatable if you can consider a Shark that size edible and the other thing is that these fish are caught outside of 9 nautical miles (state waters) and are not under state jurisdiction. Believe me, I have talked to TP&W and there is nothing wrong from a fishery regulations standpoint.
This is not say things can't change in the future. A small group of anglers pursue these fish a few times a year for sport and they cut loose far more than what they kill, after all, the limit is just one per person.

By the way, Tackle Time has been around for longer than most of you are old and is run by a strong group of volunteers and they are helping fund many community projects. Gater


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

GDO said:


> Obviously everyone that is whining and crying about some stupid sharks doesn't believe in the death penalty...get the **** out of Texas. Sharks are man eaters and if I had the chance to hang a murderer or rapist up by his **** and let everyone see him I would. Think about that poor Lousiana girls family that has to deal with the fact that they can never see their daughter again because she was murdered. To reply to the statement about dogs being viscious and nothing being done you must have the IQ of a rock because any person that pays attention to the news can see that dogs are "sentenced to death" everyday because they have maulled someone.
> 
> Hey, here is a little known fact brought to you by your friendly marine biologist. Mako and Blacktip sharks are the only species that *do not* relieve their bodily fluids through their skin. You know what that means? These sharks that you guys are eating such as bull sharks, hammerheads, tigers, etc. you aren't just eating the shark, you are drinking their urine also! Mmmm can we say YUMMY!!!
> 
> I'm OUT


IQ of rock ?

Well its official we should kill all people and any other animal in the world that has killed a human. Thanks for pointing that out to us.

The attack was a tragedy and I can only feel for the family. But it no more a tragedy then any other animal attack taking a human life.

Might want to challenge the intelligence of your own statements before challenging some one elses.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

gater said:


> .... the other thing is that these fish are caught outside of 9 nautical miles (state waters) and are not under state jurisdiction. Believe me, I have talked to TP&W and there is nothing wrong from a fishery regulations standpoint......
> Gater


Why do they have this section in the outdoor annual? I put the relevant sentences in bold. Isn't TP&WD claiming jurisdiction if it is landed in this state?

*Texas State Waters - Federal Waters​*Texas recreational and commercial fishermen fishing more than nine (9) nautical miles off the coast of​Texas are in federal waters and are subject to rules and regulations that may differ from those in state​waters. To ensure that you are in compliance with federal regulations, you should contact the Gulf of​Mexico Fishery Management Council at (888) 833-1844 (toll free).​*The limits and restrictions in this guide apply to aquatic life caught in the public waters of Texas out to*​*nine (9) nautical miles in the Gulf of Mexico, and also apply to aquatic life caught between 9 and 200 nautical*​*miles in the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) and landed in this state.* (Federal law also regulates species​between 9 and 200 nautical miles managed under a Federal Fishery Management Plan.) See pg. 22 for​Importation of Wildlife Resources.​


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish. Sure wish I could hang a couple like that.


----------



## bluegray (Jun 7, 2005)

*A very fine wine solution ....*

I've been following this thread all day, and bouncing around like a tennis ball. Yup, I see their point; oh, I hadn't thought of that; gee, they've got a good point, too.

After a couple of glasses of wine as I was supping on spare ribs (we raised the calf and had it slaughtered; no waste there) and a good ol' rotten salad that brought sweat tears to my eyes, it suddenly dawned on me that there was something very important missing from this discussion.

Nobody from the "don't-do-that side" has offered up anything but a "don't-do- that" solution. So, in the absence of a rational solution, I offer up this wine-soaked suggestion.

Why don't y'all who are in the "don't-do-that" camp sashay your butts down to the TT tournament committee and say, "This is the way it's going to be done next year. We're bringing a hundred volunteers with knives and chainsaws, 50 horse troughs filled with ice, and every indigent food service agency from six counties and we're going to carve up these carcasses and feed anyone who wants to stand in line."

Now, if you can't do that, might I ask one question: "Would you please quit whining?"


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

bluegray said:


> Why don't y'all who are in the "don't-do-that" camp sashay your butts down to the TT tournament committee and say, "This is the way it's going to be done next year. We're bringing a hundred volunteers with knives and chainsaws, 50 horse troughs filled with ice, and every indigent food service agency from six counties and we're going to carve up these carcasses and feed anyone who wants to stand in line."
> 
> Now, if you can't do that, might I ask one question: "Would you please quit whining?"


May I ask you a question? Are you totally oblivious to what this thread is about? It's about the possibility that game laws were violated and have been violated for many years. And if this a challenge, I promise to you and anyone else that this isn't the end of intense scrutiny for this tournament. Just the beginning.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> Back in my day we had Captain Kangaroo. We was raised up right. We didn't have this nerd Mr. Rogers of questionable "Orientation." Captain Kangaroo was a ruff and tuff rugged old coot. We trusted the Captain with every word he said. Yeah we knew he was gettin' it on with Mr. Bunny and all, but we minded our own business and didn't ask any questions....cause that's just the way things were. :slimer: CF? BTW, I Like It Too, Melon.


I'm with you on that!!!! As a kid I loved going to see all the big dead, rotting, wasted sharks, jacks, rays (well not rays Gaido's used to pay good money for those).

Don't get me wrong I'm all for conservation I remember back when you could not hardly even catch a redfish because of the yuppies and their blackened redfish craze. However during the TT you may see a total of let's say 100 sharks hanging up there smelling up the dike, right? Do you think that wasting those 100 sharks a year is actually going to hurt the populations of sharks in the gulf? Also it's been my experience that watching people who catch sharks that big espically HH's that they fisght so hard that if you were to release them they almost always show up somewhere in a couple days dead. 
Now for the wasting of the meat, Do you all have problems with people catching harheads and just leaving them out to die? If not then why? It's wasting meat isn't it? 
Billy


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

You forgot CCA! :rotfl: :slimer:



Fishin-Inc said:


> Come on guys keep this going.
> Who shall we pick on tomorrow.
> 
> Divide and conquer.
> ...


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

You are talking about Hard Head right? LOL I agree then:slimer:



Melon said:


> OK lets take a poll. Who likes seeing HH hanging upside down? I will go first.
> 
> I like it!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

People eat hardheads? LOL!! Yuck!!


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

*What?*

*


billy10103 said:



I'm with you on that!!!! As a kid I loved going to see all the big dead, rotting, wasted sharks, jacks, rays (well not rays Gaido's used to pay good money for those).

Click to expand...

*


billy10103 said:


> If you're referring to scallops; in all my visits to Gaido's in the the 60's, 70's and 80's I was never served stingray.
> 
> [*QUOTE=billy10103] However during the TT you may see a total of let's say 100 sharks hanging up there smelling up the dike, right? Do you think that wasting those 100 sharks a year is actually going to hurt the populations of sharks in the gulf?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbie (Jun 7, 2004)

AHHHHHHH...... Tainted Scallops....err stingray....errr I mean Fruit!!!!


Relax Robert your gonna blow a gasket!!

******


----------



## bluegray (Jun 7, 2005)

RodBreaker said:


> May I ask you a question? Are you totally oblivious to what this thread is about? It's about the possibility that game laws were violated and have been violated for many years. And if this a challenge, I promise to you and anyone else that this isn't the end of intense scrutiny for this tournament. Just the beginning.


Gosh, I could of swore there were a bunch of posts arguing that it was all about the wasting of edible food.

But that's not it ... you want to shut the tourney down.

Well, why didn't you say so in the first place. You could have saved us all a lot of angst with a bit of honesty.

Can I assume, then, you'll be whining again next year and still won't be making make any effort to be there with volunteers, ice-filled horse troughs, and chainsaws to divy up the shark steaks for the needy?

Such a pity!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I am out of this thread now it is just getting absurd with some people just wanting to stir the pot and other who just dont get the point. 

I have filed my complaint with TPWD and hope they look into it. I dont care if they keep running the tourney I am not against it. 

As a side note if they did want to donate the meat and needed people to help clean them then I would glady donate my time.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Good debait LOL!!*

There was a time when these things where common place and it was "OK". Those times are coming to an end though. My grandfather was one of the best sportsmen I ever knew and I know what he would have said. "If you don't want to eat it don't kill it".

Oh and the worst bite I have ever saw by a fish was by a king mack. Just about took a guys foot off. I guess we should hang them all in the sun as well. Just had to get one shot in sorry.

i must say I'm a little suprised by some of the comments on this subject I thought we had come farther than this in conservation. Well I guess not.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

LongRodMaster said:


> IQ of rock ?
> 
> Well its official we should kill all people and any other animal in the world that has killed a human. Thanks for pointing that out to us.
> 
> ...


 OK,

How about before you chime in and insult my inteligence, get your lazy butt up, go to the bathroom, turn the light on, and tell yourself "I am smarter than everyone thinks I am. I do know proper grammar and spelling of simple words like than rather than then."

Not to mention, if you sat back and looked at what you posted, you just stated that all mureders and rapists should be set free with a little slap on the wrist...THAT IS A *SHAME*.

P.S. 
Thank you all you tree huggers for ruining one of the most non-confrontational boards I have ever seen. If you want to start challenging statements you should at least have one spokesperson that knows proper grammar and can spell *THAN* correctly.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> May I ask you a question? Are you totally oblivious to what this thread is about? It's about the possibility that game laws were violated and have been violated for many years. And if this a challenge, I promise to you and anyone else that this isn't the end of intense scrutiny for this tournament. Just the beginning.


 Go back and read the first post on this thread. This is about a picture that was posted and he asked if anyone knew the story that goes with it. Nothing was said about game laws geing broken until a lot later.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

GDO said:


> OK,
> 
> How about before you chime in and insult my inteligence, get your lazy butt up, go to the bathroom, turn the light on, and tell yourself "I am smarter than everyone thinks I am. I do know proper grammar and spelling of simple words like than rather than then."
> 
> ...


WOW! I think Spelling Bee Champ from double u m eye needs to come over and read all this so he can correct everyones spelling.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

GDO said:


> OK,
> 
> How about before you chime in and insult my inteligence, get your lazy butt up, go to the bathroom, turn the light on, and tell yourself "I am smarter than everyone thinks I am. I do know proper grammar and spelling of simple words like than rather than then."
> 
> ...


Well once again oh wise one you miss the point.(that was sarcasm if you missed that to) I am not saying set free people who have murdered some one. My point is according to your logic we should all be killed since we are man killers as a species.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I would bet that the two families in Fla. have no problem with these sharks being killed. I have no problem with it. It was done legally. If I caught a shark that big, I would have broght it back also. You guys that talk about our declining resource need to try a tuna trip at Cerveza. Try to pull a Blackfin up from the bottom and see if you can get more than the head out of the water. For all us guys that use Ballyhoo and rigged Mackeral for bait, You could say that we are adding to the problem. The Scientist are now saying that the sharks are so prolific near shore is becuse all of their natural food is being caught in nets and sold as bait. That is why they are hanging near shore and eating people. I call BS. We all have a bunch of opinions. They are definitely not in short supply in certain areas. Most af the sharks that are declining are in the open water of the Pacific and Atlantic, not in the Gulf. You guys sound like a bunch of liberals whining about the conditions at Abu Graib. Get all the facts not the ones that best serve your purpose.


----------



## GlenR (Jan 13, 2005)

GDO said:


> OK,
> 
> How about before you chime in and insult my inteligence, get your lazy butt up, go to the bathroom, turn the light on, and tell yourself "I am smarter than everyone thinks I am. I do know proper grammar and spelling of simple words like than rather than then."
> 
> ...


:rotfl: ROTFLMAO

Ok buddy.......
You said..."Not to mention, if you sat back and looked at what you posted, you just stated that all mureders and rapists should be set free with a little slap on the wrist...THAT IS A *SHAME*."........

I guess I missed that! Didn't see where he mentioned anything about slapping rapists on the wrist. ***?

Originally Posted by *GDO*
_Obviously everyone that is whining and crying about some stupid sharks doesn't believe in the death penalty...get the **** out of Texas. Sharks are man eaters and if I had the chance to hang a murderer or rapist up by his **** and let everyone see him I would. Think about that poor Lousiana girls family that has to deal with the fact that they can never see their daughter again because she was murdered. To reply to the statement about dogs being viscious and nothing being done you must have the IQ of a rock because any person that pays attention to the news can see that dogs are "sentenced to death" everyday because they have maulled someone.
_

Your earlier post suggested that ALL sharks should be killed because a "FEW" have attacked people.! (Few being reletive to the overall population) All he said was that with your "reasoning", then it would only make since to kill ALL people because some people kill. Also, that it would be reasonable (again...with your line of thinking) that we should kill ALL dogs because there is the occasional dog attack.

Animals act out of instinct only! I feel very badly for the girls family as well, but the answer is NOT to kill all sharks you come across.

This problem of shark attacks exists only because we are putting ourselves in their environment. It's no different than walking out through the plains of Africa, knowing full well that there are Lions, Jaguars, and other wild predators out there. When you do this, you put yourself in danger of possibly being attacked. The number of attacks worldwide is actually very low considering how many people are out in the water everyday, with populations of sharks roaming the same water!

Now all that being said, I am not a tree hugger or a CPR only person. I enjoy eating fish, (even an occasional shark), venison, wild hog etc, but I don't kill what I don't plan on using. I simply believe that we should use our resources prudently and lawfully. I believe we ALL have room for improvement (including myself). We must evolve in our thinking and attitudes towards things, or else we are slipping backwards!

As for the sharks on the Dike, we don't really know the whole story. So I'm not going to comment on something that I don't have enough info. to make an "educated" comment on. So I think I'll keep my mouth shut. But I do know I would have LOVED to have been the one to catch it. It had to have been a battle of epic porportions!

For the conservation minded folks, all we can do is educate, and slowly attitudes will change. That has been the way of it over the years. Progress of a grand scale never comes over night.

Now, that is my only comment and I'm not gonna banter back and forth with anyone over it.

Glen


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

[*QUOTE=billy10103]* *Now for the wasting of the meat, Do you all have problems with people catching harheads and just leaving them out to die? If not then why? It's wasting meat isn't it?*

Yes I do have a problem with that because it's against the law. Perhaps you should read the TP&WD's Outdoor Manual[/QUOTE]

I gotta agree with you! Where is Barney Fife when you need him?


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

James Howell said:


> BTW, one guy caught two sharks, a tiger and a bull, in the same day, so he was in violation of Federal Law (one large pelagic shark/per vessel/per day). All sharks in federal waters are part of the HMS (highly migratory species) which requires an HMS permit for the vessel. My guess is that most "monster" fishermen are unaware of this and do not possess a permit.


This guy is a licensed Captain, i'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about. It is against the law. 
I don't see what all the arguing is about. Unless some of us have no regard for the law.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Is this horse still twitching? 

Everything has been said that is ever going to be said about this subject. The people that see it as wrong have taken action and the people that have no problem with it have let it be known. 

All it has boiled down to now is name-calling and spell checking. Let it Die.

Opinions are like arse holes every one has one and they all stink except mine.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

So, did this thread spawn the new General Fishing Discussion sub category, or has it always been here?

-lb


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

Is this a pick and chose what YOU think should be an important resource???
Wasted meat,, wasted resource???? WOW Which one of you fishermen have never caught too many mullet and threw away the dead ones,, shrimp,, croakers,,?? Or maybe a jack for shark bait that did not catch anything??
And look at all the poor ol' stingrays that are killed for bait????
And I have seen millions of baby menhaden or shad killed in cast nets and left on the beach. 
Pogie boats kill untold numbers of sharks and reds every year, wasted. 
I don't see any of you out there harping on the party boats for wasting snapper???? Have you ever seen what happens to an under size snapper after being reeled up from 100 ft. Some make it,,, but a bunch don't. 
I practice catch and release, there was a time that I fished those tournaments and hung sharks. Had alot of fun doing it. There is not much way to catch a 500 lb shark 30-50 miles offshore, bring him to the scales and the meat still be good. You are talking several hours of elapse time form boating to scales. And there aren't many ice chest that big. 
BUT, no matter how much any one dis-likes or gripes about these tournaments,,,,, they are (tournaments) VERY minor in the destruction of the shark resource next to long lines. I believe more of this negative energy should be re-directed to the problem. The shark decline would not be what it is if the commercial boys had not hit them so hard. So go to the source of the problem.

And all this from just a pic and question. Are people looking for something to jump on???


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I consider Big Lou one of my best friends. This should give people an ideal that even my friends have differnt ideals about this.

You are right, I have been fighting the wrong fight. The fight with the shrimpers should be first. They do more damage then the one touranment. Hard for me to keep a line out during shrimping season, they all know my truck by now. I wish someone would also include gulf shrimp into there buy out program,,hint,hint,hint,



Lou said:


> Is this a pick and chose what YOU think should be an important resource???
> Wasted meat,, wasted resource???? WOW Which one of you fishermen have never caught too many mullet and threw away the dead ones,, shrimp,, croakers,,?? Or maybe a jack for shark bait that did not catch anything??
> And look at all the poor ol' stingrays that are killed for bait????
> And I have seen millions of baby menhaden or shad killed in cast nets and left on the beach.
> ...


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, i have read every post made about this topic, and can't for the life of me see how it has gotten to where it has.

Some things to consider:

1. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

2. Matthew 7:1-4


Just thought I would share.

C.F.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> *
> 
> 
> billy10103 said:
> ...


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Went fishing yesterday and took the wife and kid. We launched from the Tx City **** and saw another shark hanging for the tournament. On the way back from fishing we stopped to take a look and MAN THAT IS GROSS!!! There were 2 laying on the ground that looked like they had been there for days. Stinking like crazy!! The one hanging was disgusting too. Even my wife and daughter were upset on the treatment of these sharks. They had cut the jaws out and just let them rot till whenever I guess. People were just hanging around the carcasses and smelling the stinch. 
I don't see how anyone could agree with this treatment. All I have to say is GO LOOK AT THIS GARBAGE FIRST HAND AND THEN LET EVERYONE KNOW HOW THIS DOESN'T BOTHER YOU!!! It's like shooting a Huge trophy buck then cutting its antlers off then leaving the rest to just rot in the sun for everyone to see. 
By the way, if this doesn't bother you after seeing it first hand, then there is definitely something wrong with you!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WOW.......131 posts, now 132! And on it's 4th day! Will this horse NEVER die!!!!!

There's my kick....lol


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

*Waste of Meat*

Seahunt, look how this poor catfish is baking in the sun. It's tragic, I know.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

chickenbone said:


> Seahunt, look how this poor catfish is baking in the sun. It's tragic, I know.


Did you read the article?

_"The fishermen had hoped to sell the fish to environmental groups, which planned to release it to spawn upriver, but it died before it could be handed over and then was chopped up and sold in pieces to villagers as food"_

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050630/ap_on_fe_st/thailand_big_fish


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Clarify*

I believe ,, since the hanging sharks are so Visible,,,to the public,,, they draw peoples emotions. But if you look at the big picture, these tournaments have lessened in the last 15 to 20 years (number of tournaments that target sharks) and that is an improvement. I can name at least 5 to 10 that no longer practice this type actions. (Improvement) 
But , commercial interest is the real threat to our shark populations. Not as visible to the public but none the less ,,,,, very devastating. 
I saw one pogie boat lose it's load 300 yards off the beach ( H I ) 100 sharks ranging to over 6 ft, 29 tarpon 4 ft to 6 ft+ and last count 130 = bull reds. All on the beach. How many did not float up? Not to mention 2 miles of 1 ft thick rotting menhaden. The county came down dug a trench with a grader and covered them over. Careful where you stepped, you would break thru.
So ,, I guess,,, the hanging of a few sharks each year doesn't effect me as bad as some of these other atrocities do. I am not going to do it anymore and I hope thru my actions a few people will see and follow. Maybe ask questions and give me the opportunity to explain why hanging sharks is not a good practice.
good luck Lou


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

IseeSpots said:


> WOW.......131 posts, now 132! And on it's 4th day! Will this horse NEVER die!!!!!
> 
> There's my kick....lol


Nobody is forcing you to read any of this!! If you don't like it then DON'T READ THIS THREAD!!!!
This forum is to discuss things. DUH!!!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

chickenbone said:


> Seahunt, look how this poor catfish is baking in the sun. It's tragic, I know.


Not only tragic but just plan gross!! Who wants to just hang around rotting dead fish? Not only is it smelling horrible, but also looks gross baking in the sun!!


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

beachP said:


> your right I do not see why u need to kill a great animal like that.


Could be becuase that great animal would want to kill you!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Poor fishy.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bluffer said:


> Could be becuase that great animal would want to kill you!


Plain ignorance!! 
Kill them all!! sharks, snakes, bears, tigers, lions!! Anything that might be able to harm you for that matter.
Bluffer, don't bother adding anything else to this thread. 
Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Nobody is forcing you to read any of this!! If you don't like it then DON'T READ THIS THREAD!!!!
> This forum is to discuss things. DUH!!!!


\

Dude take it easy! I'm not jumping on you are anyone for voicing their opinion.

I think it's amusing, entertaining, and dang well amazing this threads still going strong. Especially when every comment and opinion on the matter has already been CLEARLY posted! Which is why I'm not bothering to voice anything else.

It's all been said already........DUH!!!

Chill out!

Kelly


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Very nice pics..... you shark huggers need to look away


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What a waste. If your gonna kill it "Eat It".


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

IseeSpots said:


> \
> I think it's amusing, entertaining, and dang well amazing this threads still going strong. Especially when every comment and opinion on the matter has already been CLEARLY posted!


Not to mention just down right fun to **** some of you off of these long boring nights at work.

This question is for real though I'm not asking this to try and get someone mad. Doesn't these sharks end up as fertilizer? Seems like when I was young I remembered something in one of the local papers down there about when the tournaments are over that they are given to some fertilizer companies or something like that?
Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> I gotta agree with you! Where is Barney Fife when you need him?


Having dinner and a movie with mrs. surfrunner.... :slimer:


----------

